# How do RP?



## Rose McCoy (May 7, 2016)

So this is something ive never actually done. I play lots of table top RPGs, but I never got how encounters would play out without a DM or the all powerful dice. Sory in advance if this thred is in the wrong place by the way.


----------



## modfox (May 7, 2016)

do what i do what i do make up a story and basically play as a character in that story with other people .
basically like imagination coop


----------



## Rose McCoy (May 7, 2016)

Yes but what happens in combat? Or a despute? Or an obstacle? Does the game just devolve into the playground game where the only winner whas the kid who said he had an everything prof shild? Is everyone a merry sue? How is there order?


----------



## modfox (May 7, 2016)

i am new to RP to but i will just say devolve into the playground is the way to go


----------



## cyclingswitch (May 7, 2016)

Really depends on the members of the RP. It can be bad like that...but good RPers generally try to advance the story and/or keep it interesting. Being Mary Sue is not interesting.


----------



## Ragshada (May 7, 2016)

cyclingswitch said:


> Being Mary Sue is not interesting.


Don't forget, people don't like it when characters push that god mode button and solve the crisis in one paragraph.


----------



## modfox (May 7, 2016)

it is really bad when some one interrupts and says'(every one died the end).


----------



## Rose McCoy (May 7, 2016)

Exactly. When I was a DM I alwase had my players have flaws. I had a frend who was afeade of spiders, and hated orcs. So a nother player played as an orc warrior, and at one point they all went through a spider infested forest. In the end it was the first player who landed a killing blow on the spider theemed boss at the end. And he had got over his orc hatred. Its a character ark.


----------



## cyclingswitch (May 7, 2016)

Ragshada said:


> Don't forget, people don't like it when characters push that god mode button and solve the crisis in one paragraph.



To each his/her/their own. And modfox, I saw that earlier...


----------



## Ragshada (May 7, 2016)

cyclingswitch said:


> To each his/her/their own. And modfox, I saw that earlier...


Really? When did you see me rp <,<


----------



## modfox (May 7, 2016)

Rose McCoy said:


> DM


----------



## modfox (May 7, 2016)

cyclingswitch said:


> To each his/her/their own. And modfox, I saw that earlier...


you saw what?


----------



## Rose McCoy (May 7, 2016)

Ragshada said:


> Don't forget, people don't like it when characters push that god mode button and solve the crisis in one paragraph.



Exactly. Or players who hog the spotlite and dont let other players have cool moments


----------



## cyclingswitch (May 7, 2016)

modfox said:


> you saw what?



Your RP earlier with the meteor. And yes I just checked to see if it was Ragshada that made the meteor appear.


----------



## Ragshada (May 7, 2016)

cyclingswitch said:


> Your RP earlier with the meteor. And yes I just checked to see if it was Ragshada that made the meteor appear.


You might wanna check that again there cyclingswitch forums.furaffinity.net: RP, anyone ? Didn't summon a meteor.


----------



## cyclingswitch (May 7, 2016)

Ragshada said:


> You might wanna check that again there cyclingswitch



I was talking about modfox's RP. You weren't involved with it. I was saying I saw his attempt to RP and someone kill the world (literally) in a single post.


----------



## Ragshada (May 7, 2016)

Then why did you claim I made the meteor appear?


cyclingswitch said:


> I saw his attempt to RP and someone kill the world (literally) in a single post.


Well, that's no fun.


----------



## Rose McCoy (May 7, 2016)

So thats an example of a bad rp. How do good rps usually go?


----------



## cyclingswitch (May 7, 2016)

You might want to check out what Ragshada linked earlier.


----------



## TidesofFate (May 7, 2016)

Just flip a coin or something. Heads, you get dodge and tails you get hit or something like that. That's what I would do if I didn't have dice. It's hard to do an RP without a DM or dice since no one wants to get hit or die so you're better off doing it the traditional tabletop RPG way.


----------



## Osrik (May 7, 2016)

Yeah, forum based role-playing definitely has its problems. I have not done any here, but on other forums I have encountered quite a bit of trolling and Mary Sueing, as well as many posts simply out of context to what is happening at the time in the story.

Usually, you just need to find people who actually want to role-play convincing characters and keep consistency in the story. It also helps if you have some way to do die rolls on the forum (so people can't fudge their rolls), but i don't think FAF has that.

In regards to the "everyone died" troll posts, I usually just ignore them entirely, and treat continue the story from whatever the last relevant post was.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 7, 2016)

Ragshada said:


> Really? When did you see me rp <,<


I was there


----------



## Ragshada (May 7, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I was there


Indeed you were.


----------

